# Baxter is home



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, i went down to Preston to pick up baxter yesterday. After going through the paperwork etc with the breeder, we set off in the car. For the first 10-15 minutes he was a bit upset, but after that he calmed down and slept for most of the journey.

We arrived back home afar but 3 hours. The look on my wee boys face when he saw Baxter for the first time was priceless. Never seen him smile so much in his life. 

We eventually went off to bed and put Baxter in his crate. He cried till about 2am, (can hardly blame the wee boy)

Heres some early pictures.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh how gorgeous! He looks like it's Christmas Day! Baxter looks very cute. Looking forward to further pics!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh so gorgeous!!! just a beautiful little chocolate baby


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous photos!! Your little boy is very cute and he looks so happy with Baxter!!

Baxter looks gorgeous too and glad he was good in the car.

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Lovely pictures - and your son is gorgeous too!


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

thank you, he's doing really well with Baxter, being very gentle (which is most unlike him)


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Priceless - there is a friendship of many years as they grow up together! Beautiful boys both of them - enjoy every minute!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Baxter is gorgeous but ohhhh how cute is your little boy and the look on his face is as Nadine has said "Priceless"! Love this photo


----------



## jogary (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi. Lovely photos! Hope Baxter is settling in well. You mentioned Preston. Is he from Rosedale Doodles? We got Lily from that breeder in November last year and she is such a lovely dog. Our puppies might be related!


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

What a little darling, hope he settles in well over the next few days, I am getting my puppy end of April cant wait


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

very cute pics...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Baxter is wonderful ... love the pics .. kids and cockapoos just make me smile


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

maddy said:


> What a little darling, hope he settles in well over the next few days, I am getting my puppy end of April cant wait


Maddy the time will fly with all that puppy shopping...I guess your puppy isnt even born yet... what colour are you hoping for? what ***? what colour and type are the parents .. 

Nothing better than waiting for your puppy  .. try the enjoy the build up  

Some puppy tips on here which may help you ...

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/puppy-buying-care/puppy-care/

ok quite a few tips .. I just enjoy blogging, what can I say xxx


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

What lovely pictures, such delight on you little boys face and Baxter is so cute.


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

yes got him from Rosedale

His mother is Spot a chocolate cocker, his dad is George a chocolate miniature poodle

He did really well last night, slept all through the night and did not dirty his bed.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a beautiful pup he is! I love the picture of him with your son, he looks so happy!


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Baxter is a little smasher and your little boy is gorgeous, lovely photos - enjoy your new family member.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Baxter is gorgeous  And the little one looks so happy bless!


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Maddy the time will fly with all that puppy shopping...I guess your puppy isnt even born yet... what colour are you hoping for? what ***? what colour and type are the parents ..
> 
> Nothing better than waiting for your puppy  .. try the enjoy the build up
> 
> ...


Thanks I have enjoyed reading all the tips on puppy care. Puppy will be born just in March, would like a boy, but could just my mind, hoping for cream, beige or apricot. The parents are both cockapoos. Just counting the days down.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wow he beautiful!!! your little boy is a wee cutie,he looks so happy bless xxx


----------

